# Ohio Weather



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Friday Afternoon.

A Cold Front Will Move Across The Area Tonight. This Will Be
Followed By An Arctic Cold Front Thursday Which Will Usher In Much
Colder Conditions Across The Area. Lake Effect Snow Showers Will
Develop Late Tonight As The Colder Air Moves Over Lake Erie.
Heavier Lake Effect Snow Showers And Snow Squalls Are Possible
Thursday Into Thursday Night. The Snow Will Gradually End From
The West On Friday As High Pressure Moves Into The Area.

A Widespread 2 To 5 Inches Of Snow Is Expected Across Northeast
Ohio And Northwest Pennsylvania By Daybreak Thursday. Up To A Foot
Of Snow Is Possible Across The Erie Lake Shore And The Northern
Portions Of Summit...portage And Trumbull Counties By Friday
Afternoon...with Up To 2 Feet Of Snow Possible Across The Higher
Elevations Of The Snowbelt.

A Lake Effect Snow Watch Means That Significant Winter Weather Is
Possible In Localized Areas Within The Next 36 Hours. Stay Tuned
To Noaa Weather Radio And Other Radio And Tv Stations For Further
Details Or Updates.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Will see.*

They forecast this type of weather alot lately and we don't get any snow out of it. All we can do is hope. I live in the heart of the snow belt and it would be great if we get it. And I still am available to help anyone out in Lake and Ashtabula or Geauga county's. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

f250man;357859 said:


> They forecast this type of weather alot lately and we don't get any snow out of it. All we can do is hope. I live in the heart of the snow belt and it would be great if we get it. And I still am available to help anyone out in Lake and Ashtabula or Geauga county's. Steve


Yeah, the last big 1 footer left us with maybe 3 inches. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

lake affect snow is good just doesn't produce any for counties like mansfield hope it gets here some time soon i would even settle for 2" of snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Man is it snowin good here!!!! There is about 2-4 on the ground right now and more to comepayup


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

hey how about sending some down to troy oh.had a nice 2-3 inches sunday need more!!!!!!


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Their calling for tomorrow, 1-2 inches accumulating here in Columbus. Happy Plowing


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We got about 4-5" here in Madison today. And I hope we get the rest they are calling for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

ME TOO!!!!!!! Gonna do my usual, get up about 3:30-4:00 and check on stuff


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I will be up at around 4 a.m. to see what I'll have to plow. Hopefully 5" plus. We got a lot more then they called for today sure not complaining.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, they said day accumulations of like an inch or so, then wham!!! 5 inches in a few hours!!!payup I can only imagine what we are gonna get tonight, hopefully.:crying:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll keep my fingers crossed. Snowing hard enough here can't see across the street.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Startin to come down here. Gotta go clean up one of my parking lots, then do it again in the morn. I get away with that cause the post office is there and they want their stuff cleanpayup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm looking out the window as i type. the flakes are looking big and fluffy!! i'm down here in wooster ohio (wayne county) they are calling for 4-8 for us. i can't wait we havn't had a plowable snow here yet, and that's with a 1" trigger on the one shopping plaza!!!! it's been pathetic. i've got all the trucks serviced, sitting in the garage ready to rock and roll!!! later, pete


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Man, I cant even see the building across the street from me. This is greatpayup I had best get to bed, It is gonna be a long day


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

man its nice to see snow i just came in from com lots and if it keeps up i can hit drives by 12:00 and again tonight this will be only the 2 time for drives and first time for 2 plows in one daypayup payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Where I am at, we got like 3 inches. Went to Perry were I have a few customers, there had to be 8 inches or more!!!! I hate lake effect snow, it always goes where I have little to no customers:realmad:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*just got in*

I just plowed 8" of snow and it's still coming down at a good pace. It looks like I'll be out all day at this rate.payup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

You are lucky!!! It has totally stopped snowing here. I friggin hate lake effect.:angry: There was a bunch in Perry, jack crap here in Willoughby


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It will change keep your hopes up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

They are saying we are going to get some good squalls later on with some thunder and lightning. That always makes for some good fun plus some good windpayup payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They say 30-40 mile hour winds later when the front come in. Wind and snow. Boy that is going to be fun.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sure is. I cant wait


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Dayton*

Anybody know if much is commin' down or accumulating in Dayton area?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't know what your area is suppost to get. We got 12" here and some spots east of here got 14" and still more to come.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Got a total of 5 inches here so far. Still sayin more for tonite and some drifting snow. I hope sopayup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well it is drifting here pretty good I drove down a few roads along the lake and the plow was topping off the drifts so I couldn't see out the windshield.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I heard on the news that some roads out there in Madison had like 3 foot drifts. Lucky, I love good deep snow


----------

